# [Xorg] Freeze à l'ouverture de session (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose d'un pc portable ASUS embarquant un CPU Intel et un GPU Nvidia MX920M , il s'agit d'une config Nvidia Optimus utilisant Bumblebee.

Je rencontre un problème à l'ouverture de session depuis lightdm. En effet si je tente de me logguer avant que ma connexion wifi ai été demarré par NetworkManager, pas de souçi.

En revanche, si je logue après que ma connexion wifi ai été établi par NetworkManager, j'obtiens un freeze de lightdm à l'ouverture de session qui m'empeche de démarrer gnome-shell (idem avec gdm).

Pour contourner ce bug, je dois faire un 

```
systemctl stop NetworkManager
```

Puis relancer X avec un ctrl + alt + tab. NM étant éteint, je peux démarrer ma session gnome-shell depuis lightdm sans souçi, je n'ai plus de freeze.

Je me suis penché sur le log d'Xorg, à l'ouverture de session et j'ai identifié ceci :  *Quote:*   

> systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

 

Le flag elogind est désactivé sur les dernières version de Xorg-server, et NetworkManager et je suppose un bug. Je ne sais pas comment le contourner ? Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontré le problème ? Ou pourrait m'apporter des pistes pour mes recherches ?

En vous remerciant   :Idea: 

* emerge --info : https://gist.github.com/126c3e2fe8bdae2fc0c891c1c6602944

* xorg.0.log : https://gist.github.com/jaypeche/120c3af8ce2e0002e3e2c2bb4d179642

* packages versions : https://gist.github.com/jaypeche/b7ca1ee2748034a421bb7a530f01edd2

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *jaypeche wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le flag elogind est désactivé sur les dernières version de Xorg-server, et NetworkManager et je suppose un bug. Je ne sais pas comment le contourner ?
> 
> 

 

Tu es sur un profil systemd, avec le useflag systemd activé.

elogind est intégré à systemd, je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher de ce côté.

----------

## jaypeche

Merci Netfab pour ta réponse, je confirme elogind fait parti de systemd, mais j'avais un doute.

J'ai modifié /etc/conf.d/NetworkManager et setté INACTIVE_TIMEOUT=30.

Pour le coup, je peux me logguer sans souçi quand je suis en wifi, mais par contre si j'utilise un cable rj45, celui ci se connecte rapidement, et j'ai de nouveau un freeze de lightdm qui m'empeche de démarrer ma session Gnome shell.

 :Idea:  Je ne comprends pas le pourquoi ? Je vais tenter de chercher davantage.

----------

## jaypeche

 :Idea:  je viens de trouver la cause de mon probleme d'ouverture de session.

C'était Skype qui cherchait à se lancer au démarrage, car je l'avais configurer ainsi.

En le supprimant des applications au démarrage. Je n'ai plus de souçi.

 :Exclamation:  Moralité : éviter d'installer des logiciels propriétaires qui peuvent interférer avec la sécurité de l'OS. Je n'aime pas beaucoup les applications propriétaires, comme celle de Microsoft, qui  tentent d'accéder aux trousseaux de clés de mon gnome-shell.

----------

